# Lite Bugo - Morgan, commenti



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

I veri vincitori di Sanremo 2020 sono loro. Non si parla d'altro che di loro due, nonostante la squalifica il giorno prima della finale. Molti danno la colpa a Morgan, di aver umiliato un amico in diretta, altri a Bugo di essersi fidato di un'artista che, però, nel corso degli anni ha dimostrato di avere la testa calda al punto da andarsene da X Factor e poi Amici, dove ricopriva i ruoli di giudice e coach. Morgan, inoltre, accusa il manager di Bugo, Valerio Soave, di volerlo boicottare al punto da togliergli la camera d'albergo durante la settimana di Sanremo.

Ma c'è, anche, chi dà la colpa ad entrambi di aver costruito una sceneggiata per avere attenzione visto lo scarso rendimento nella classifica generale del loro brano "Sincero". Per questo motivo, le radio in gran parte, si sono rifiutate di far girare il loro pezzo. Il video della lite ha avuto più di 10 milioni di visualizzazioni. Bugo, dopo il fattaccio, ha avuto un incremento di popolarità non indifferente ed è stato invitato in due programmi di punta Rai, Una Storia da Cantare di Enrico Ruggeri e Bianca Guaccero e Domenica in di Mara Venier. 

Voi da che parte state?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Tra poco, su Rai 1 a Vieni da Me, ospite la mamma di Morgan, Luciana, che già ieri ha telefonato alla trasmissione condotta da Caterina Balivo per far valere le ragioni di suo figlio.*


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I veri vincitori di Sanremo 2020 sono loro. Non si parla d'altro che di loro due, nonostante la squalifica il giorno prima della finale. Molti danno la colpa a Morgan, di aver umiliato un amico in diretta, altri a Bugo di essersi fidato di un'artista che, però, nel corso degli anni ha dimostrato di avere la testa calda al punto da andarsene da X Factor e poi Amici, dove ricopriva i ruoli di giudice e coach.
> 
> Ma c'è, anche, chi dà la colpa ad entrambi di aver costruito una sceneggiata per avere attenzione visto anche lo scarso rendimento nella classifica generale del loro brano "Sincero". Per questo motivo, le radio in gran parte, si sono rifiutate di far girare il loro pezzo. Il video della lite ha avuto più di 10 milioni di visualizzazioni. Bugo, dopo la lite, ha avuto un incremento di popolarità non indifferente ed è stato invitato in due programmi di punta Rai, Una Storia da Cantare di Enrico Ruggeri e Bianca Guaccero e Domenica in di Mara Venier.
> 
> Voi da che parte state?



Una farsa studiata.
Eviterei di regalare loro visibilità e mi limiterei ai fatti : il prodotto peggiore di sanremo è il loro.
Ma la tv che produce amici , grande fratello e spazzatura varia non mi sorprende che li inviti come se fossero eroi.
Diciamo che se il calcio fosse show anche il milan avrebbe le sue belle chances, magari sul 3-2 per l'inter avremmo potuto abbandonare il campo con la scusa che i palloni erano sgonfi e passare per eroi.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tra poco, su Rai 1 a Vieni da Me, ospite la mamma di Morgan, Luciana, che già ieri ha telefonato alla trasmissione condotta da Caterina Balivo per far valere le ragioni di suo figlio.*



Quali sarebbero le ragioni di uno che cambia il testo della sua canzone sul palco dell'ariston?
Ma crede di esser interessante o che noi altri siamo tutti scemi?
Ma per favore.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (11 Febbraio 2020)

La Rai fa ascolti record.
Una canzone che sarebbe finita nel dimenticatoio in una settimana fa milioni di visite su YouTube.
Bugo passa da cantantucolo di nicchia alla festa dell’Unita al grande pubblico di Raiuno.
Morgan mantiene la fama di controverso casinista, ruolo in cui sguazza a meraviglia, garantendo futuri ascolti ai programmi cui parteciperà.
Le trasmissioni dopo festival parlano di loro e fanno molti più ascolti che non parlando di invertebrati come tale Diodato o i Pinguini atomici o come si chiamano, finito il festival questi spariscono.
Quindi alla fine vincono tutti, era un teatrino studiato e devo dire realizzato anche piuttosto bene


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Morgan è un disastro umano. Tempo fa è stato invitato a suonare in una piccola località (di cui non ricordo nemmeno il nome) alla festa di paese e lui ha postato foto e storie su instagram prima di suonare lamentandosi di quanto il palco fosse patetico secondo i suoi gusti (era un semplicissimo palco in mezzo alla strada con due americane e un pianoforte) lamentandosi per i "miseri 7.000 € di cache".


----------



## iceman. (11 Febbraio 2020)

Ma come si fa a dare visibilità a Morgan?
Uno che non se non fosse per sta storia costruita ad arte sarebbe nuovamente nel dimenticatoio...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tra poco, su Rai 1 a Vieni da Me, ospite la mamma di Morgan, Luciana, che già ieri ha telefonato alla trasmissione condotta da Caterina Balivo per far valere le ragioni di suo figlio.*


.


----------



## iceman. (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Morgan è un disastro umano. Tempo fa è stato invitato a suonare in una piccola località (di cui non ricordo nemmeno il nome) alla festa di paese e lui ha postato foto e storie su instagram prima di suonare lamentandosi di quanto il palco fosse patetico secondo i suoi gusti (era un semplicissimo palco in mezzo alla strada con due americane e un pianoforte) lamentandosi per i "miseri 7.000 € di cache".



Ebbeh vuoi mettere che Freddy Mercury canti in un palco del genere?


----------



## Zlatan87 (11 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una farsa studiata.
> Eviterei di regalare loro visibilità e mi limiterei ai fatti : il prodotto peggiore di sanremo è il loro.
> Ma la tv che produce amici , grande fratello e spazzatura varia non mi sorprende che li inviti come se fossero eroi.
> Diciamo che se il calcio fosse show anche il milan avrebbe le sue belle chances, magari sul 3-2 per l'inter avremmo potuto abbandonare il campo con la scusa che i palloni erano sgonfi e passare per eroi.



Sono d'accordo... che sia una farsa studiata lo capirebbe chiunque (eccezion fatta per i succubi della tv spazzatura)...
Purtroppo però in Italia vince la polemica... anche nel calcio! Trasmissioni giornaliere di ore ed ore nelle emittenti locali altrimenti non avrebbero senso di esistere...
Interessa di più sapere quante volte fa la pipì Ronaldo che una bel approfondimento tattico sulla Lazio che sta strabigliando... 
E' triste ma è così...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*La mamma di Morgan ora in collegamento a Vieni da me.*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Luciana Colnaghi la mamma di Morgan: "Ieri, dopo gli attacchi dal direttore d'orchestra a mio figlio, mi sentivo in dovere di difenderlo. Mi vien da piangere. Non ho più rapporti con lui dopo lo sfratto.".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Ancora Luciana: "Ieri Morgan mi ha inviato un messaggio con scritto 'brava mamma'".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Balivo: "Qui non facciamo processi, il maestro ieri ha raccontato i fatti".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Luciana: "Mio figlio ha vissuto un dramma. Quando aveva solo 16 anni, ha visto suo padre suicidarsi.".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Luciana: "Mio figlio avrebbe dovuto fare inizialmente il direttore d'orchestra, ma si è messo in mezzo a queste case discografiche. Gli manca solo un'esame".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahaahh le faccine della mamam di Morgan all'esibizione del figlio quando ha litigato con Bugo XD.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Luciana: "Morgan con Bugo ha sbagliato. Lui non doveva fare questo, ma discutere con Bugo in un'altra sede di quello che era successo prima. Mio figlio ha fatto questo per far uscire Bugo, perchè temeva di essere boicottato lui al suo posto".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Luciana: "Morgan con Bugo ha sbagliato. Lui non doveva fare questo, ma discutere con Bugo in un'altra sede di quello che era successo prima. Mio figlio ha fatto questo per far uscire Bugo, perchè temeva di essere boicottato lui al suo posto".*


.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Luciana, mamma di Morgan: "Da musicista, dico che Bugo ha fatto una performance schifosa, ha rovinato il pezzo di Sergio Endrigo".*


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo... che sia una farsa studiata lo capirebbe chiunque (eccezion fatta per i succubi della tv spazzatura)...
> Purtroppo però in Italia vince la polemica... anche nel calcio! Trasmissioni giornaliere di ore ed ore nelle emittenti locali altrimenti non avrebbero senso di esistere...
> Interessa di più sapere quante volte fa la pipì Ronaldo che una bel approfondimento tattico sulla Lazio che sta strabigliando...
> E' triste ma è così...



Scherzosamente tempo fa dicevo che la juve avrebbe vinto anche sanremo ma mai immaginavo che cr7 sul serio sarebbe stato sul palco dell'ariston per poi il giorno dopo finire sulle prime pagine di gazzetta, corriere e tuttosport.
Come ci siamo ridotti.
Tornando a morgan : i geni spesso rompono gli schemi e appaiono diversi rispetto agli altri ma non tutti i diversi sono geni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I veri vincitori di Sanremo 2020 sono loro. Non si parla d'altro che di loro due, nonostante la squalifica il giorno prima della finale. Molti danno la colpa a Morgan, di aver umiliato un amico in diretta, altri a Bugo di essersi fidato di un'artista che, però, nel corso degli anni ha dimostrato di avere la testa calda al punto da andarsene da X Factor e poi Amici, dove ricopriva i ruoli di giudice e coach. Morgan, inoltre, accusa il manager di Bugo, Valerio Soave, di volerlo boicottare al punto da togliergli la camera d'albergo durante la settimana di Sanremo.
> 
> Ma c'è, anche, chi dà la colpa ad entrambi di aver costruito una sceneggiata per avere attenzione visto lo scarso rendimento nella classifica generale del loro brano "Sincero". Per questo motivo, le radio in gran parte, si sono rifiutate di far girare il loro pezzo. Il video della lite ha avuto più di 10 milioni di visualizzazioni. Bugo, dopo il fattaccio, ha avuto un incremento di popolarità non indifferente ed è stato invitato in due programmi di punta Rai, Una Storia da Cantare di Enrico Ruggeri e Bianca Guaccero e Domenica in di Mara Venier.
> 
> Voi da che parte state?



Ma poi c'è ancora chi va in giro con "morgan genio della musica"...ma per favore..questo ha prodotto solo c4cc4 in tutta la sua vita, non sa nemmeno cantare e fa pure il fenomeno...che fake...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Luciana, mamma di Morgan: "Da musicista, dico che Bugo ha fatto una performance schifosa, ha rovinato il pezzo di Sergio Endrigo".*


.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Luciana, mamma di Morgan: "Da musicista, dico che Bugo ha fatto una performance schifosa, ha rovinato il pezzo di Sergio Endrigo".*


Pubblicità. L'intervista è ancora in onda, su Rai 1.


----------



## mark (11 Febbraio 2020)

Solo in Italia si può dare visibilità ad omuncoli come Morgan, spero finisca nuovamente nel dimenticatoio in fretta e torni a vivere nel suo letamaio


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Luciana: "Ci siamo allontanati, perchè lui ha voluto isolarsi con altre persone fino a che non ha ripreso i rapporti con mia figlia per problemi economici.".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Luciana, la mamma di Morgan, in lacrime: "Morgan deve mettersi in testa che nessuno lo ha abbandonato, semplicemente nessuno gli vuole bene come me e sua sorella e gli altri che gli stanno intorno pensano solo ai suoi interessi".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*La mamma di Morgan: "Eravamo all'oscuro della casa all'asta, altrimenti gliel'avrei comprata io".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan al telefono dalla Balivo!!!!!!!*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan: "Mamma sono felice che stai bene e della vita che faccio. Sono un uomo libero e rispetto le regole. Quello che ho fatto a Bugo è un favore a lui, perchè adesso è primo in classifica. Io l'ho fatto esistere, deve ringraziarmi. Io volevo dirgli solo che sbagliava a mettermi i piedi in testa, visto che mi ha sempre reputato un maestro e con quello che ha fatto con la canzone di Sergio Endrigo si è dimostrato un barbaro".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan alla Balivo: "Tutti i giorni parlate di questo. Significa che ho fatto un grande atto di arte".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Morgan alla Balivo: "Tutti i giorni parlate di questo. Significa che ho fatto un grande atto di arte".*


Ahahahah che trash. Roba che neanche a C'è Posta per Te.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan: "Io a Monza a trovare mia sorella non ci torno, perchè il sindaco mi ha cacciato".*


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ebbeh vuoi mettere che Freddy Mercury canti in un palco del genere?



Fra l'altro Morgan è il "cantante" più scarso tra tutti quelli mai passati per il panorama musicale italiano. Ricordo ancora la sua performance nel pezzo "Domani" dedicato alle vittime del terremoto in abruzzo...da pelle d'oca


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Ancora Morgan: "Io sono l'uomo più civile del mondo. Il manager, così come il direttore d'orchestra, non hanno titoli per permettersi di parlare di me in quel modo".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Morgan: "Io sono l'uomo più civile del mondo. Il manager, così come il direttore d'orchestra, non hanno titoli per permettersi di parlare di me in quel modo".*


Sta delirando, sta delirando in maniera assurda. Viene da una bella tirata secondo me  .


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Ora mette in mezzo cristo e la madonna ahahahahhah.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan: "La verità è che l'Italia non mi merita!".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*La Balivo invita Morgan e lui canta Azzurro.*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan in collegamento telefono a Vieni da Me: "Dopo quest'intervento, chiamerò al telefono Bugo che sto ancora cercando. Mi auguro di tornare a suonare insieme a lui.".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Morgan: "Dopo quest'intervento, chiamerò al telefono Bugo che sto ancora cercando. Mi auguro di tornare insieme e suonare la canzone".*


............


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Febbraio 2020)

Io sto con Morgan. Certo non ha una gran voce e non ha prodotto chissà cosa in carriera. Ma ha una coscienza da artista, è arte vivente, come Carmelo Bene raccomandava di essere.
"Bugo nella sua implosione ha cominciato ad esistere"; "rispondo a Bugo sul palco perchè è sul palco che sono stato offeso".


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan promette che tra poco riabbraccerà sua mamma a Corso Sempione.*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahah Amadeus da casa starà godendo per tutto sto teatrino nato dal SUO Sanremo, che gli scorsi anni finiva nel dimenticatoio appena finito. Ora la gente, ancora parla del Festival e ne sente la mancanza.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Luciana: "Mio figlio avrebbe dovuto fare inizialmente il direttore d'orchestra, ma si è messo in mezzo a queste case discografiche. Gli manca solo un'esame".*



La mamma è sempre la mamma, gira con le fette di zampone sugli occhi, è evidente.
Morgan sta ai direttori di orchestra quanto io a Michelangelo quando mi divertivo a fare le caricature dei professori al liceo.

Detto questo, Morgan ha sempre girato nell'hinterland milanese e chi ci abita si ricorderà di lui e il suo compare in tanti locali della movida tra cui lo storico Atomic a pavoneggiarsi prima ancora di diventare qualcuno.
Andai al concerto dei Bluvertigo prima dell'uscita di Acidi e Basi è cantò da schifo, tornai a rivederlo all'allora appena nato Alcatraz dopo l'uscita di L.S.D. e fece ancora pena. Dal vivo l'ho visto 3 volte ed ha fatto sempre figure barbine.
Bugo l'ho visto una volta sola, è un ragazzo serio ed il suo fu un bel concerto.

Bugo è un'artista sottovalutato (non a caso 10 anni fa lo paragonavano a Beck), ma come lui ce ne sono tanti che non hanno venduto il sedere allo star system come Morgan o Sarcina godendo comunque del rispetto dei colleghi.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2020)

Meglio i fenomeni di X-factor selezionati da Morganetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma poi c'è ancora chi va in giro con "morgan genio della musica"...ma per favore..questo ha prodotto solo c4cc4 in tutta la sua vita, non sa nemmeno cantare e fa pure il fenomeno...che fake...



io l'ho sentito nominare solo per x-factor, che tra l'altro mi fa defecare.
se non si presentasse come un matto nessuno lo conoscerebbe.
bugo mai sentito. sta gente dovrebbe andare in miniera con calabria e suso


----------



## davoreb (11 Febbraio 2020)

a me i Bluvertigo piacevano molto.... Morgan è quello che è. 

Comunque per me la canzone è bella ma Morgan non ha più voce e Bugo non so se l'ha mai avuta.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Morgan in collegamento telefono a Vieni da Me: "Dopo quest'intervento, chiamerò al telefono Bugo che sto ancora cercando. Mi auguro di tornare a suonare insieme a lui.".*


.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Morgan in collegamento telefono a Vieni da Me: "Dopo quest'intervento, chiamerò al telefono Bugo che sto ancora cercando. Mi auguro di tornare a suonare insieme a lui.".*



Si lo so, ti autoquoti perchè pensi quella cosa...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si lo so, ti autoquoti perchè pensi quella cosa...


Non so cosa intendi, lo faccio perchè sono parole che indicano una possibile pace tra i due.


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Febbraio 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> La Rai fa ascolti record.
> Una canzone che sarebbe finita nel dimenticatoio in una settimana fa milioni di visite su YouTube.
> Bugo passa da cantantucolo di nicchia alla festa dell’Unita al grande pubblico di Raiuno.
> Morgan mantiene la fama di controverso casinista, ruolo in cui sguazza a meraviglia, garantendo futuri ascolti ai programmi cui parteciperà.
> ...




Penso che a Bugo ,professionalmente, avrebbe giovato di più una posizione di mezza classifica a San Remo che due apparizioni da Mara Venier.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Penso che a Bugo ,professionalmente, avrebbe giovato di più una posizione di *mezza classifica* a San Remo che due apparizioni da Mara Venier.


Mezza classifica? Magari! Era agli ultimi posti e, prima del litigio, venivano presi in giro da tutti dopo l'esibizione della cover di Endrigo. Comunque, dalla Venier ci vanno tutti, anche attori e cantanti importanti. Non è come la D'Urso insomma, poi che lei sia un'altra trashona è un altro discorso.


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Penso che a Bugo ,professionalmente, avrebbe giovato di più una posizione di mezza classifica a San Remo che due apparizioni da Mara Venier.



Bugo avrebbe fatto meglio a rimanere dentro le mutande piuttosto che uscire e petare roba con la bocca come ha fatto settimana scorsa.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non so cosa intendi, lo faccio perchè sono parole che indicano una possibile pace tra i due.



Pensavo sottintedessi l'idea di un accordo tra i 2 per fare la sceneggiata. Al di là delle 4 isteriche ed ai loro uomini zerbino che hanno portato avanti la battaglia femminista, questo festival è stato noioso e povero di emozioni. La lite tra i 2 cantautori, soprattutto per chi li conosce e non è cresciuto solo a pane e Sarcina, è stato un colpo notevole., destinato a rilanciare in un modo o nell'altro entrambi.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Milanlove (11 Febbraio 2020)

Fa proprio pena Morgan.
Un personaggio senza alcuna dignità.


----------



## Lambro (11 Febbraio 2020)

Splendido show, il solo fatto che lo insultino tutti sta a significare che ha fatto centro, pienamente.
Ci rimette solo Bugo ad andare dalla Venier che lo prende sottobraccio dicendogli "Viene dalla zia" mentre gli accarezza la testa.
Morgan rimane un fuori di testa , un personaggio assai discutibile, col cervello fuso di droga (se è vero che ha visto il padre suicidarsi posso anche capirlo) che da questa storia esce alla grande , altrochè.
Tanto si sa , era il paladino di una tv trash, non Bocelli eh.
Che sia stato fatto in accordo non lo so, Bugo mi è sembrato seriamente in imbarazzo genuino ma non conoscendolo potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Febbraio 2020)

al di là della figura di melma fatta da entrambi (sia nella serata cover, sia nella sceneggiata della fuga di bugo), da questa cosa ci stanno guadagnando entrambi, soprattutto in visibilità. 

morgan non ne aveva bisogno, dato che va in tv un giorno si e l'altro pure, mentre bugo prima non si sapeva quasi chi fosse, ma ne sta giovando anche lui.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Febbraio 2020)

"Bugo abbandona il palco dell'Ariston" ha già superato le 10 milioni di visualizzazioni su youtube. Credo che il 99,9% dei vincitori di Sanremo non sfiorino nemmeno questo valore.

Successone.


----------



## MasterGorgo (12 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I veri vincitori di Sanremo 2020 sono loro. Non si parla d'altro che di loro due, nonostante la squalifica il giorno prima della finale. Molti danno la colpa a Morgan, di aver umiliato un amico in diretta, altri a Bugo di essersi fidato di un'artista che, però, nel corso degli anni ha dimostrato di avere la testa calda al punto da andarsene da X Factor e poi Amici, dove ricopriva i ruoli di giudice e coach. Morgan, inoltre, accusa il manager di Bugo, Valerio Soave, di volerlo boicottare al punto da togliergli la camera d'albergo durante la settimana di Sanremo.
> 
> Ma c'è, anche, chi dà la colpa ad entrambi di aver costruito una sceneggiata per avere attenzione visto lo scarso rendimento nella classifica generale del loro brano "Sincero". Per questo motivo, le radio in gran parte, si sono rifiutate di far girare il loro pezzo. Il video della lite ha avuto più di 10 milioni di visualizzazioni. Bugo, dopo il fattaccio, ha avuto un incremento di popolarità non indifferente ed è stato invitato in due programmi di punta Rai, Una Storia da Cantare di Enrico Ruggeri e Bianca Guaccero e Domenica in di Mara Venier.
> 
> Voi da che parte state?



Personalmente il Castoldi ha sempre vissuto, con alti e bassi, come un giovane drogatello. 
Ora, con gli anni, é diventato una caricatura con crisi e sfoghi ormai imbarazzanti, per lui i soldi più di tanto non contano, la famiglia e i parenti ci sono e non ci sono, i dischi se necessita si fanno altrimenti nulla e via, si alza al mattino e va in monopattino all'arco della pace a prendere un paio di grammi. Prima cercarla e poi assumerla nessun altro obiettivo per la giornata. E' evidente, tanto da dormire lo trova due spicci in tasca li ha e la scusa dell'artista (che non é) é sempre buona per coprire ogni errore.

Non é preparata da lui ma da chi sa che avere a che fare con un drogato può essere oggi molto televisivo.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan al telefono a La Vita in Diretta!*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan a Cuccarini e Matano: "Non è vero che non sono state accettate le partiture. Le mie sono state scritte da un grande musicista." .*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan: "Con il testo modificato, mi sono espresso in maniera poetica e non volgare. Non sono come i rapper che scrivono testi violenti".*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Morgan: "Con il testo modificato, mi sono espresso in maniera poetica e non volgare. Non sono come i rapper che scrivono testi violenti".*


Ahahahahah se ci siete, vedete, è uno spettacolo.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Ancora Morgan: "Se ho mancato di rispetto ad Amadeus? Lui si sta leccando i baffi per gli ascolti.".*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan: "La riappacificazione con Bugo è complessa ed è tutta colpa del suo manager Soave, che ha gettato benzina sul fuoco ed ora si sta facendo la grana".*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*In collegamento anche il manager di Bugo, Valerio Soave, accusato di boicottamento da Morgan, ma lui nega tutto.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan: "Soave mi ha messo le mani addosso"*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Morgan: "Soave mi ha messo le mani addosso"*


Shock!!!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Soave si difende: "C'era la polizia lì, perchè non ci sono state denunce per lesione?"*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan punta il dito su Soave: "Gli ho detto a Bugo, con Soave ti rovinerai. È un pericoloso soggetto.".*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan minaccia Soave: "Ho delle registrazioni audio dove dici delle cose inaccettabili su di me".*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Soave: "Morgan mi sta dicendo cose difficili da controbattere televisivamente, ma ho le carte che dimostrano che io ho ragione".*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Finita la telefonata!*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Finita la telefonata!*


Che trash! Ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

> *Morgan al telefono a La Vita in Diretta!*
> 
> *Morgan a Cuccarini e Matano: "Non è vero che non sono state accettate le partiture. Le mie sono state scritte da un grande musicista." .*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Febbraio 2020)

Cose già dette quando è stato ospite dalla D'Urso. Tra un manager di quel tipo e uno come Morgan mi pare molto più credibile il secondo.
Anche alla luce della ridicola conferenza stampa di Bugo, "mi offendeva con parole irripetibili, cioè ha offeso mia madre, dicendomi figlio di..." ma se nel suo testo c'è proprio un "sei un f.d.p.", che ipocrita perbenista.


----------



## Albijol (12 Febbraio 2020)

Cmq grande pubblicità per Bugo. Fino alla settimana scorsa neanche la madre sapeva che cantava


----------



## fabri47 (15 Febbraio 2020)

*Intervistato dal programma Italia Sì a Napoli, nell'Auditorium Rai dove si tiene stasera il programma Una Storia da Cantare dove sarà ospite, Bugo ha affermato: "La lite tra me e Morgan è stata una montatura? Se è così, io sono un bravo attore. Dopo l'episodio, Morgan non si è fatto più sentire. Nonostante tutto, Sanremo è stata una bellissima esperienza e rifarei tutto. Se ci sono rimasto male per quello che è successo? Sono rimasto turbato. Messaggio per Morgan? Se ho qualcosa da dirgli, lo farò in privato".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

*Bugo ora a Domenica in.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

*Mara Venier: "Disco di Bugo primo in classifica".*


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mara Venier: "Disco di Bugo primo in classifica".*



Lo hanno accroccato bene sto litigio fake...

Tra un pò, ovviamente, diranno che si sono riappacificati.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

*Sorella di Morgan, Roberta Castoldi, in collegamento con Domenica in. Smentisce che il litigio sia costruito.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sorella di Morgan, Roberta Castoldi, in collegamento con Domenica in. Smentisce che il litigio sia costruito.*


Ahahahah parla come il fratello a tratti.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

*Sorella di Morgan: "Mi sarei aspettata una reazione da Bugo, un dissing, come quello fatto da Morgan. Mi è dispiaciuto per lui".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

*Bugo sulle accuse al manager fatte anche dalla sorella di Morgan: "Ho una squadra fantastica, non devo licenziare nessuno".*


----------



## Lambro (16 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mara Venier: "Disco di Bugo primo in classifica".*



La venier beve troppa grappa, classifiche FMI Bugo è 28esimo.
Capisco che ormai basta andare in tv a sparar minghiate e tutti a dire "l'hanno detto in tv!!!!!" ma continuo a non volermi assuefare ad una situazione del genere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo hanno accroccato bene sto litigio fake...
> 
> Tra un pò, ovviamente, diranno che si sono riappacificati.



Era talmente palese che mi stupisco la gente ci abbia creduto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La venier beve troppa grappa, classifiche FMI Bugo è 28esimo.
> Capisco che ormai basta andare in tv a sparar minghiate e tutti a dire "l'hanno detto in tv!!!!!" ma continuo a non volermi assuefare ad una situazione del genere.



si, è scollegata dalla realta, ha chiesto a bugo quale era la canzone di sanremo preferita oltre alla sua e bugo ha risposta quella della grandi e la venier ha detto ma non c'era la grandi a sanremo


----------



## RickyB83 (16 Febbraio 2020)

E intanto qui ne stiamo ancora parlando..


----------



## Lambro (16 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si, è scollegata dalla realta, ha chiesto a bugo quale era la canzone di sanremo preferita oltre alla sua e bugo ha risposta quella della grandi e la venier ha detto ma non c'era la grandi a sanremo



La grappa la grappa


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

L'unica cosa buona di questa sceneggiata è che ha praticamente sotterrato tutte le altre cose successe nel Festival, in particolare le cose più brutte e patetiche come i disastrosi sketch della Leotta e la sua performance trash del rap di "Ciuri Ciuri" ed il monologo boldriniano della Jebreal, che doveva essere una delle cose più ricordate di questo Sanremo, ma è tornata nell'anonimato dove merita di stare.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

*Trashissima docufiction in onda ora a Non è la D'Urso, con Morgan presente in studio.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trashissima docufiction in onda ora a Non è la D'Urso, con Morgan presente in studio.*


Ahahahah sto morendo.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan dalla D'Urso: "Confermo che il manager di Bugo (Valerio Soave n.d.s.), che è stato mio manager tanti anni fa con i Bluvertigo, mi ha picchiato due volte".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque la canzone era insignificante ma la versione modificata spacca di brutto, secondo me dovrebbero rifarla tutta nella nuova versione in cui si insultano vicendevolmente..


----------



## fabri47 (17 Febbraio 2020)

*Morgan ha chiesto a Boss Doms, chitarrista e produttore di Achille Lauro, di fargli un remix di "Sincero" con il testo modificato dove insulta Bugo. La risposta di Doms è stata: "Io in queste trashate italiane non voglio entrarci".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trashissima docufiction in onda ora a Non è la D'Urso, con Morgan presente in studio.*



Siamo un paese senza futuro. Uno schifo, meritiamo l'estinzione.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2020)

*Bugo a Un Giorno da Pecora: "Morgan mi ha chiesto di chiedere scusa a Endrigo così faccio pace con lui? È imbarazzante" *


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Febbraio 2020)

se 20 anni fa mi avessero detto che Bugo e Morgan avrebbero scatenato sta tarantella, mi sarei fatto un sacco di risate. Un tempo erano entrambi bravi artisti, soprattutto il Morgan dei Bluvertigo e di Canzoni dell'appartamento


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2020)

*Bugo ora a L'assedio di Daria Bignardi (su Nove).*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2020)

*Bugo dalla Bignardi: "Un'artista che sfregia un altro artista non è una cosa bella. L'abbraccio avuto dal pubblico a Domenica in mi ha fatto piacere, visto il brutto momento che ho passato".*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bugo dalla Bignardi: "Un'artista che sfregia un altro artista non è una cosa bella. L'abbraccio avuto dal pubblico a Domenica in mi ha fatto piacere, visto il brutto momento che ho passato".*



Gli artisti si "sfregiano" a vicenda dalla notte dei tempi, questa presunta solidarietà o fraternità tra artisti di cui vagheggia non esiste, se non in uno dallo spirito meschino che vuole appiattire tutto e tutti al minimo comun denominatore di imbelli pavidi artisti privi di slancio e audacia. Infatti il momento più artistico del Festival è stato proprio il testo cambiato da Morgan.
Se è tutta una farsa lui sta interpretando bene la parte del moralista povero di spirito. Certo che per i soldi e la notorietà uno farebbe qualsiasi cosa...


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gli artisti si "sfregiano" a vicenda dalla notte dei tempi, questa presunta solidarietà o fraternità tra artisti di cui vagheggia non esiste, se non in uno dallo spirito meschino che vuole appiattire tutto e tutti al minimo comun denominatore di imbelli pavidi artisti privi di slancio e audacia. Infatti il momento più artistico del Festival è stato proprio il testo cambiato da Morgan.
> Se è tutta una farsa lui sta interpretando bene la parte del moralista povero di spirito. Certo che per i soldi e la notorietà uno farebbe qualsiasi cosa...



Slancio ed audacia non nascono dal livore pregresso (tra l'altro per effimeri motivi, come la giusta cacciata del cotonato dallo star system) costruito a tavolino.
Fai un bel pò di confusione, soprattutto parlando di moralismo in un sistema distorto nel quale Bugo può al massimo apparire come una pecorella ancora vergine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Figo, ma troppo breve. Dovevano metterci pure Amadeus che faceva "_Bugo!_".


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Slancio ed audacia non nascono dal livore pregresso (tra l'altro per effimeri motivi, come la giusta cacciata del cotonato dallo star system) costruito a tavolino.
> Fai un bel pò di confusione, soprattutto parlando di moralismo in un sistema distorto nel quale Bugo può al massimo apparire come una pecorella ancora vergine.



L'arte nasce da qualsiasi cosa e il livore per la cacciata dallo star system non mi pare un motivo effimero, ammesso che il motivo sia quello. 
Bugo è un paraculo moralista senza acume, non è questione di verginità, che mi pare che se la sia venduta.
Per esempio ha detto "mi ha offeso con parole che non si possono dire qui in pubblico" (nella conferenza stampa) poi dice che gli ha detto F.d.p., che è un insulto che è nel suo testo presentato a Sanremo! Cioè non puoi dirlo in una conferenza stampa ma puoi cantarlo davanti a milioni di persone, a famiglie coi bambini. "Ha insultato mia moglie" lol... manco la conosce Morgan, Buco non sa nemmeno cosa sono i modi di dire. Come può uno raccontare la vita e il mondo, se si sbaglia su cose tanto elementari?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2020)

*Bugo in un'intervista al Corriere, ci va giù durissimo contro Morgan: "Non ci siamo più messaggiati e non ho intenzione di farlo. Non l'ho perdonato. Se devo ringraziarlo per il successo che ho avuto dopo? Non voglio dirgli grazie, per niente. Siamo stati due mondi che per un certo momento hanno fatto 'boom'". *


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2020)

*Continua la "telenovela". Bugo stasera da Chiambretti su Rete 4.*


----------

